# Boxing by Edwin L. Haislet



## lklawson

By special request of "Hesperus" from (that *OTHER* forum), I have republished Edwin L. Haislet's "Boxing."

Hesperus provided me with a PDF of raw scans (which I assume has made it's way around). The advantage is that the repub is searchable, text is copy/clip-able, and I spent a fair amount of time retouching and repairing pics (including adding half a face and a foot in one case).

http://www.lulu.com/content/6079137

Blurb:
Edwin Haislet, noted Boxing Coach, wrote his seminal book on the subject in 1940.

Haislet served as Executive Director for the Department of Alumni Relations, University of Minnesota.

His boxing credentials come from his time served as Boxing Coach and Assistant Professor of Physical Education and Recreation there, as well as Director of the Northwest Golden Gloves.

Still considered one of the most relevant early 20th Century books on Boxing, Haislet's work is known for his advice on footwork, training, and his inclusion of the Inside and Outside Triple.​As usual, the dl is free. And the treeware version is cheap (I'm not making any "profit").

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David Weatherly

Thanks Kirk, really appreciate all the classic texts you make available.


----------



## lklawson

No prob.  I take a lot of pride in doing so.  

After much soul searching, I've decided on the next project:  "How to Wrestle, Instructions of Frank Gotch."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It beat out (narrowly) Dick's "Wrestling" (yes, that's the publisher's name!) and the First Edition "American Combat Judo" (a classic of the Combatives lineage), both of which I've borrowed from my friend Ken Pfrenger for the purpose of repub.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David Weatherly

lklawson said:


> No prob. I take a lot of pride in doing so.
> 
> After much soul searching, I've decided on the next project: "How to Wrestle, Instructions of Frank Gotch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It beat out (narrowly) Dick's "Wrestling" (yes, that's the publisher's name!) and the First Edition "American Combat Judo" (a classic of the Combatives lineage), both of which I've borrowed from my friend Ken Pfrenger for the purpose of repub.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 

Nice, I'm really looking forward to these Kirk, especially American Combat Judo.


----------



## lklawson

David Weatherly said:


> Nice, I'm really looking forward to these Kirk, especially American Combat Judo.


I'm smack-dab in the middle of doing it now.  Should be ready in one to three weeks depending on what emergencies pop up.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson

The original scan contributor, Chris Nagel, contacted me and provided the
missing pages from the document. They're now included (along with a few
minor corrections). YAY!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

